# Dumbo Rat Advice



## daydreamer225 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi All

I have always loved rats, although I have never kept them. I am currently looking into getting two dumbo rats, but I wanted some advice first.

The rats would be for me but I have a 18 month old daugther and I wanted her to be involved in their care too? Is this a good/bad idea? A work colleague has dumbo rats and she says her son has been around them since 12 months old and they come to him when he calls them etc,very sweet.

2.) Should I get them from babies

3.) Whats best, male or female? I have heard Males are more placid and females more energetic but can you keep two males together?

4.) I have heard it is best to get them from a breeder and not the pet shop, are there any good breeders in the bedfordshire area and what are the things I should look out for?

Thank you for your help


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

1) be very careful allowing an 18 month old access to the cage, often rats will grab things that are poked through the bars, they have poor eyesight and a toddler finger is an easy thing to grab, most rats wouldnt deliberately bite but a small finger could be hurt easily.

2) Babies are great but they often need nip training, little rats will grab at things and need to be taught not to and that everything isnt food, rats from a good breeder might already have learned that though. 

3) I love males and females but they are as you described generally (with a few exceptions), so its personal choice, do you want rats that will sit on you for hours having a cuddle or busier rats which will still enjoy interaction with you.

4) It is much better to go to a breeder than a pet shop, especially for your first rats but I dont know any breeders in your area.

Also just to add dumbo rats arent a type of rat, the dumbo just refers to their ear placing, you might just as well say you want a white rat or one with black eyes, dumbo and top ears can be born together in one litter, once again dumbo and top eared are just personal choice.


----------



## daydreamer225 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the advice.

I was thinking to get babies and not really let her have access to them until they are used to being handled and and she is a bit older.

I didnt know that about the Dumbo! From what I read online it made it sound like they were a particular breed.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

daydreamer225 said:


> Thank you for the advice.
> 
> I was thinking to get babies and not really let her have access to them until they are used to being handled and and she is a bit older.
> 
> I didnt know that about the Dumbo! From what I read online it made it sound like they were a particular breed.


A lot of people do actually think that, Ive heard pet shops say that dumbo and top eared rats cant live together because they are a different species which is nonsense. Once they are handleable as long as she doesnt mind scratchy nails (they can be a bit sharp sometimes) she will be love them.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

Like has already been said 'dumbo' is just the look and place of their ears and makes no difference to the nature of them.

I have a 3 year old and have owned rats for the past 14 years so since he was born, and have never had a problem and they are and always have been in our living room.
Since having my son i have got rats from babies although it makes no real difference, however from the day i get them i NEVER feed them through the bars, i do however from the begining put my fingers in the bars to stroke them, this has made my rats never bite my toddlers fingers as they expect it to be only fingers coming through bars, this may result in a few gentle nips on my fingers to begin with but nothing serious at all. I would much rather they learn this on my fingers than my toddlers. And babies are easier to train this with as there bite isnt as hard, however adults would learn quickier.
My son loves helping with the feeding and cleaning out of them and always strokes them and kisses them when they are out, he calls them "his girls".
With regards male or female i have owned both while i have had my son and have found no real difference except girls are more active during the day and my son loves watching them.
2 of mine are rescue and 2 are pets at home adoption (so there old stock), as long as you put the time in from day 1 you will have very loving pets, however i understand pets at home isnt the best place to buy from. 
The 2 pets at home are standard rats and the 2 rescue are dumbos and they all live very happy together.

Hopefully this will be of some help to you.


----------



## daydreamer225 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you. Thats is very helpful advice.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

@ clairegylnn have you replied to your thread as there was a lady interested in your rats! http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-an...421-2-male-rats-need-home.html#post1061934636

Anyway I can't say no more to what others have said but do lots of research before you get them. Its always best to go for a trio. That way when one dies you aren't left with a lone rat. You also need to provide a large rat/ferret sized cage like the Jenny ferplast cage. A good substrate like megazorb,finacard,paper cat litter but never shavings or sawdust.
Fancy Rats • Index page is a good place to help you gather lots of info on various things including a good rat diet!

There are many types of variety of rat.

I prefer males as there cuddly and lazy just like me


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

" @ clairegylnn have you replied to your thread as there was a lady interested in your rats! "

Sorry its not me, she has a similar name though.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How embarrassed do I feel  sorry


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Easy mistake to make, i had to look twice at the name.


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

I got my 2 dumbo boys at 8 weeks old, they are fantastic! 
as someone else said they nipped a bit at first (not being horrible just testing and mistaking me for food!) but soon learnt my fingers we not a sausage!

I chose boys because i was told they were more placid and cuddly. ive never had any other rats though so cant tell you what the females are like.

They are brilliant pets i would defiantely get off a good breeder rather than pet shop. you may pay a little more and have to travel but its worth it, i went on a 4 hour round trip to get mine and they were £35 pair.

Mine are russian blue dumbo rex, theres sooo many types of rat colours and coats to choose from, but i love dumbo ears they look so cute 

here are mine


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Your boys look so much like my humpfrey.
Which breeder did u get yours from?


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

blade100 said:


> Your boys look so much like my humpfrey.
> Which breeder did u get yours from?


Brunel Rattery in Swindon, any photos of humpfrey?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i wouldnt have gotten a cold from her tbh.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

CRL said:


> i wouldnt have gotten a cold from her tbh.


Is that the one that you got your boys from that has very short lived lives and she doesn't care??
Or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

no you are 100% correct bernie. 

just curious, what line are those rats from? are they from the Robbie line? i know Robbie wouldnt be the father, but his son, R-fur, might be.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

CRL said:


> no you are 100% correct bernie.
> 
> just curious, what line are those rats from? are they from the Robbie line? i know Robbie wouldnt be the father, but his son, R-fur, might be.


I thought I had remembered right, good breeder my arse


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

also a vet nurse


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Ahhhh! whats gone on? i never bought rats before, these are my first. 
ive been happy with mine so far, they are about 6/7 months old now, sweet natured and healthy so far.....am i to expect problems??


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

is there dad R-fur?


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Not sure on lines i will take a look and get back to you. What happened to yours?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i have had 11 of her boys. 3 from the robbie line, which i found out carries heart problems the breeder knows about yet carries it on, infcat its her most used line. 
i have had 3 rats from another of her lines, all dead now, 1 at 7 months, 1 at 22 months and the other at 29 months. these rats came from a line with known agression, known early death in bucks, which unfortunatly i had to suffer with my Adurna, and other known problems, yet the line was bred twice. 
she slags people of behind there backs, claiming they abuse there rats, claiming they have too many rats, but then 5 minutes later gives them a rat and human agrresive rescue rat. 
she has told other breeders that she will kill there litter of kits because the dam was protecting them and she said the behaviour of the dam will ruin the kits. 
when people have gotten in touch about the death of rats she has bred she dosent reply, just deletes the comments of her breeder page. 
This is supposedly a good breeder, atleast i also thought so when i got my boys from her.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Bullymastiff said:


> Brunel Rattery in Swindon, any photos of humpfrey?


oh my goodness yours are related then.sharon is the breeder!! 
i must say humpfrey is my fave out of the 11 boys.
he's just so soppy and silly tame.

yep i will get some pics of him.

this was taken last night off my phone so not great









also a vid


then these are from a few months ago.


















this is when he was a baby


















he was born on the 6/8/11
so he's 8 months old now.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

holy crap CRL i used to be a forum member on her forum know as the rat cage.
sharon posted on there that some had died from humpfreys litter but she couldn't find out why this was! 
so i was worried to death that he was going to cark it.
he's 8 months old now.
i got banned from her forum (cant be bothered to explain but they were so petty) i did however re register under a different user name so i can snoop. i'll find out who his parents are.

humpfrey also had aggression issues with my other rats although he has calmed down now thank goodness.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

ok this is the post sharon first made and this is humpfreys parents so im not sure if these are the same parents as your two boys bullymastiff?
please read below.

I have had a few problems reported to me, and 1 of my keeper rats is unwell.
All these rats are from the recent litters Tulisa, Alysa and Elle.

The rats appear to be well, and then deteriorate very quicly, they lose their appetite and become lethargic, and some have blood in their urine.
Please keep a close eye if you have any rats from these litters, pop them into a carrier on a white towel/tissue paper to check if there is blood in urine.
Phone me urgently with any concerns.

This is nothing like i have seen or heard about before. Jules and i are desperately trying to figure it out. Ann Storey is advising us.
I am off to the vets soon with my poorly girl 

This is for sure the big downside of breeding.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i was on the first forum, and went to 2 of the rat shows at her house. when they made the 2nd forum me and another breeder friends (brammocks rattery) had the trouble with sharon and when we tried to join we were denied. she said she wanted to keep in touch with me for the rats she bred, yet she blocked me on facebook. so i deleted her numbers, her email, and the last time i spoke to her was on her rattery page where i said that Deloi had died. she deleted the comment from her page. then last month when Kirin died, i wrote again hoping she would agnolige it, seeing as she owned kirin till he was 1 and then gave him to me. she didnt, she has ignored that aswell.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

oh my goodness that is so bad.
she needs reporting.
she banned me becuase i wouldn't have any more rats off her.
in wanted an agouti berk but i couldn't get down to her as its 100 miles away and the only reason i had humpfrey off her is that my friend was getting some that day. so becasue i went elsewhere she and her mate julie banned me  .

lyn is lovely,she took on a lone boy i rescued off preloved.
she had him off me at a midlands rat show and got him neutered,he now lives with 4 ladies


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

blade100 said:


> oh my goodness that is so bad.
> she needs reporting.
> she banned me becuase i wouldn't have any more rats off her.
> in wanted an agouti berk but i couldn't get down to her as its 100 miles away and the only reason i had humpfrey off her is that my friend was getting some that day. *so becasue i went elsewhere she and her mate julie banned me * .
> ...


Well doesn't she sound like a mature person ut:

And that's saying something coming from me :001_tt2:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i know, pathetic arent they.
def will not be going to them again.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i adore lyn. i now have 4 of her boys and she is 1 of the few breeders i would ever go to. brammocks, ansbrook and twilight are the only ratteries i would ever get a rat from. i travelled 280 miles round trip to get my 4 boys from lyn.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

These are my Brunel boys. 
This is Adurna. he was 1 of the first 4 breeder bred rats i got. I also got his litter brother Deloi. Adurna was bred from an agressive rat, with early death in the line. Sadly Adurna died unexpectantly a few days before 7 months old. I only found out about the early death in the line when sharon started argueing with another breeder (the owner of the sire, who told sha not to breed the line) about the line online and i saw it. i was mourning my baby and had to read this. 
25.03.2010-22.10.2010


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

this is Aeris. i got him as a group of 7 kits i got as a xmas pressie from the husband. some of this line have showed hormonal issues. some have died early too. i know of a litter brother, not mine, dying at around 1 year. 
10.10.2010- present


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

CRL said:


> i was on the first forum, and went to 2 of the rat shows at her house. when they made the 2nd forum me and another breeder friends (brammocks rattery) had the trouble with sharon and when we tried to join we were denied. she said she wanted to keep in touch with me for the rats she bred, yet she blocked me on facebook. so i deleted her numbers, her email, and the last time i spoke to her was on her rattery page where i said that Deloi had died. she deleted the comment from her page. then last month when Kirin died, i wrote again hoping she would agnolige it, seeing as she owned kirin till he was 1 and then gave him to me. she didnt, she has ignored that aswell.


I think that is disgusting. To care only about public appearances and give so little thought about the babies she previously brought in to the world.

What an awful and childish way to behave.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

this is Braxton. he is the litter brother to Aeris, Micah and Tyailan. he was the runt of the litter. 10.10.2010-present


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

she needs to stop then.she's obviously breeding ill and bad health rats.
such a terrible shame about your brunel baby. 7 months is no age.

yes i think next time all my rats will be from lyn seeing as she goes to the midland rat shows a fare bit and she will be there on thr 28th at the midland show in ratby leicestershire so i can always do exchange of rats there.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i'm so sorry for your losses of such beautiful rats CRL.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

this is Codeh. he is the son of Robbie. this line is known to carry heart problems, yet was still bred from. infact the line is carried on through R-fur. he was the result of a litter dying and being the surviving kit. he is not a good representative of the bred. he is aggressive with other rats when caged with them. he is only bred from as he was the surviving kit. Codeh would have been a better sire tbh (but i would say that im his mummy)
09.09.2010-present


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

oh he looks just like my humpfrey. :001_wub:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

this is Deloi. he is the litter brother of Adurna. thankfully he lived to an older age. deloi died from kidney issues at 22 months. i informed sharon about delois death as she wanted me to keep in touch yet she deleted the comments and said nothing. 
25.03.2010-25.01.2012








This is Eldunari. he is the son of robbie, from the same litter as lyn's (brammocks) Denzel. atm Nari isnt very well. he turned 2 at the beggining of the month and was fine then, he is now lathargic, respy and just not good. 
03.04.2010-present








This is Kirin. he is the half brother to Adurna and Deloi. He lived with sharon until just before his 1st birthday. i saw him on a visit to her house and on facebook that night i jokingly asked her of i could have him. without a second thought she said yes. He had HLD before he died, and he died in my arms. i wrote on sharons rattery page saying that he had died and hoped she wouuld respond as she owned him for nearly a year. i hoped wrong. even a month after i wrote it only 1 person has said sorry, and that was written a few days ago. she has ignored it. 
27.10.2009-26.03.2012








this is Kyddin. he is the litter brother to Codeh. he has had no problems so far yet comes from the robbie line, so you never know.
09.09.2010-present








this is Leighton. he is the son of robbies cage mate (i forgot his name, lol). i know of no problems with this line, and dont know how many times it has been bred. atm Leighton is ill. he is lathargc, respy and not well. he is on meds to help him. 
12.09.2010-present








this is Micah. he is the litter brother of aeris, braxton and tyailan. 
10.10.2010-present








this is Tyailan. he has hormone issues but has never been agressive to his cage mates. 
10.10.2010-present









i can safely say i would never get another rat from sharon at brunel rattery ever again and i have stopped atleast 1 person from getting a rat from her too, and im not sorry for that. her behaviour is childish and disgusting. she breds lines knowing they have problems. she dosent care for the rats in or outside her care even if she has bred them. she has bought rats from pet shops and bred them, justifying it because they were hairless and they would make her money. she found a rat in a field and because she liked the colour she bred that too. all from a registered breeder and vet nurse.


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Im horrified reading all this  i have never bought rats before so thought i was better getting some from a good breeder than a petshop, and reading her feedback from other people on facebook etc seemed everyone was very happy...but i guess so if she deletes the bad stuff 

My boys were born 27/11/11 so dont think from same litter as yours, im still not sure who mum and dad are. 

Mine are 5 months now i realise looking at their DOB again. so im now hoping and praying they dont suddenly get sick i would be devastated i love them so much. 

i havnt had any temperament problems yet they are very sweet with eachother and people. 
health again so far although early days seems good, very lively boys bright eyed and happy. im so worried though 

Im so sorry to hear what happened to your rats that is awful and so upsetting x

who is Lynn? has she got a breeder name?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

lyn is brammocks rattery in raunds northhamptonshire. 

i came back on to tell yo all that at 4pm this afternoon Leighton (pictured above) was pts. he was found gasping for breathe. Another of Sharons boys gone. i can safely say that if i ever see that women i wouldnt be responsible for my actions.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I tried To reply earlier but the forum was down.

Oh this is so so sad CRL 
She needs reporting but to who I do not know.
Could u not post all this info you have written on here on your face book and her face book page?

I feel like sending her a link to this very thread to show her the misery she has caused you and others.:mad5:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

oh she knows and she dosent care. she has them in the palm of her hand. everyone who questions her gets emailed by jules, very patronisingly, and then banned.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

how sad I am sorry for your loss 

Bad breeders sadly are to commen


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss, again
dont know what else to say really i just hope to god my boys are ok now. 
i will update everyone with how they are doing anyway


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

CRL said:


> oh she knows and she dosent care. she has them in the palm of her hand. everyone who questions her gets emailed by jules, very patronisingly, and then banned.


Yes them two are right bum chums!
I actually at the same time as getting humpfrey got a rat off her belyeav rattery. When it all kicked off on the ratcage forum jules and Sharon sent me a nasty pm. And then I got banned.


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

blade100 said:


> Yes them two are right bum chums!
> I actually at the same time as getting humpfrey got a rat off her belyeav rattery. When it all kicked off on the ratcage forum jules and Sharon sent me a nasty pm. And then I got banned.


I didnt like te look of belyeav due to videos on youtube showing how to handle young rats...imo not nice at all


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Oh and sorry to the op for ruining your thread


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Bullymastiff said:


> I didnt like te look of belyeav due to videos on youtube showing how to handle young rats...imo not nice at all


Really? I didn't even know about this ^


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

blade100 said:


> Really? I didn't even know about this ^


Will link it if you want see if you agree but i dont think its a very nice way to handle rats but im soft like that mine only get on me themselves i dont force them to be picked up all the time, only if i have to really and just enough they stay used to it. 
But they come out and go in as they please and they come and sit on me and nick my food!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Bullymastiff said:


> Will link it if you want see if you agree but i dont think its a very nice way to handle rats but im soft like that mine only get on me themselves i dont force them to be picked up all the time, only if i have to really and just enough they stay used to it.
> But they come out and go in as they please and they come and sit on me and nick my food!


How to handle baby rats - YouTube this??? i dont have any words at all for howshes handling that poor girl


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

LostGirl said:


> How to handle baby rats - YouTube this??? i dont have any words at all for howshes handling that poor girl


Yes thats the one that put me off!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

O.M.G

I just had to comment on it....
There's no way I'd handle my girls like that.
Actually, before I commented I thought I'd make sure first and I did it to Annie, a very sweet and gentle rat, and she hated it. Her feet and tail were writhing around and it was awful. I hated it aswell, even just for that 5 seconds.
She's been rewarded with lots of tasty treats now 

That might work for her since her rats are relaxed, but it's not through training, it's through fear. Poor little mites.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

FFS!!!

"The rat has started to relax"?!?!

Learned Helplessness is the term that comes to mind. What a clueless bitch!!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

LynseyB said:


> FFS!!!
> 
> "The rat has started to relax"?!?!
> 
> Learned Helplessness is the term that comes to mind. What a clueless bitch!!


Aaah I wish I'd known that before I made my comment! It perfectly sums up what I was trying to describe.
It's things like this that scare me about people. Why would you knowingly breed a rat with a heart condition?!!

I've had enough of BYBs today, it's making me depressed!


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

:yikes:

She scares me never mind those poor little babies.
I'd love to basically hold her upside down that high off the floor and throw her around and see if she like it.
Shes not taming them, shes scaring the life out of them.
What a clown!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's Julie she's where I had hogey from belyeav rattery in glouster. When I went round to pick him and humpfrey (sharons rat humpfrey) Julie had 12 rats in one half if a srs cage! On shavings that stank and nothing but a flower pot for them to sit in. She had 3 litters on the go,some rats were housed in savic Cambridge cage and she had a cat sat over mum and babies.
And she doesn't free range any she says she just walks around with one on her shoulders occasionally. 

I must admit I hold my rats with my hand under there front legs but I also support there bums with the other hand.

rats can't be sick so I bet that poor rat felt rotten after.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes i admit i hold my rats under there front legs to, but i never basically 'throw' them constantly from hand to hand like that.
I'm getting so sad and angry thinking of those poor babies in those conditions mentioned above with someone who clearing thinks an unhealthy litter is better than no litter at all. Why buy a nice cage then not put anything inside and leave it to stink.

If i was a breeder i would be devistated to received the comments people have left above, and would get in touch to help out as much as possible and stop the breeding immediatly i certainly wouldnt delete the comments and carry on.

I so hope she stops the breeding soon, at least with this thread if someone is googling her website it may come up and make them think twice.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

And no free ranging?? Thats one of the reasons i love rats so much, i have to get up very early during the week but most nights i get so carried away watching them running around all mental, that i kind of forget the time and only get a few hours sleep.

What a boring life thoses babies must lead.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I think a lot of people hold them under their front legs. I think they call it dangling?
That's not the worst thing, but she's throwing them back and forth and upside down aswell.
And 12 in one half of an SRS? I'd think twice about having 12 in the whole thing!
Jeez.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yep when I went to collect my boys she had 12 in one half!
When I asked her about shavings she said she never had any problems with them. That none of hers sneezed etc. 
She used to run acrorats web site and apparently designed the srs cage as she has the prototypes.

But I willnever get anymore rats from belyeav or Brunel rattery again.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This sounds terrible, the cage manufacturers suggest 12 in the entire cage so surely if this person has had dealings with the company they know that. The srs is the same size as an explorer and I had 7 oldies in one section once and felt terrible about it, so much so that I extended the cage, I cant even visualise all of my rats plus another one in one section of the cage, they will be on top of each other


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

back again to say that last night at 9.30 Eldunari, my heart rat, another of sharons bred boys was rushed to an out of hours emergency vet where he was pts. he was found gasping for breath. he was fine when i went out for a meal at 7.30. 
if i remember correctly nari is the 4th of sharons rats i own to die this year alone. and i can only imagine how many of the others i own will follow my heart rat. 

when i went to sharons house i found her using a srs type cage, think it was a mito(?) and it housed 32 female rats. she used her shows to get rid of the kits to people as she was breeding too many litters for demand. she had no interest in litters yet bred 4 more does, and julie bred 3 more. as for her technique with the twirling of the rat to calm them, she used it on one of my rats at the first ratcage show i went to. Gwenvael wasnt a rat to be held, he squealed when picked up by me, and i was told at the show to have his claws clipped and that julie would do it. she held him and then started twirling him, he was far from relaxed, he looked more dazed. he was pts at 18 months old due to a pit tumour. i dont know if that was due to jules, but none of my other rats have had that done to them and none of them have died from a pt.


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

So sorry CRL this must be heartbreaking for you. 

Im quite horrified at what i have heard on here, i cant comment on too much as i didnt go and collect the rats myself, my partner went because i was sick. he said he wasnt impressed with the mess/smell and amount of rats. but i myself havnt seen it. im happy with my boys but as they are only 5/6 months i just hope they are going to be ok.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

she seriously dosent understand how angry and upset she makes people. 
nari was my heart rat, he meant literaly everything to me. when i was sad he would make me happy. he was my world. im lucky nari lived to be 2, Adurna wasnt so lucky, others havent either. your rats maybe fine, but people should know what she is like, what her breeding ethics are like. i didnt want to scare anyone with this, just to show you what she is truely like. i wouldnt get anymore rats of her, but i wont love my brunel boys less because they came from her. i still have codeh, Kyddin, Aeris, Braxton, Micah and Tyailan left, and also a few rescues i got from her.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

That video is just awful she's urinating & defecating all over the place


blade100 said:


> Yep when I went to collect my boys she had 12 in one half!
> *When I asked her about shavings* she said she never had any problems with them. That none of hers sneezed etc.
> She used to run acrorats web site and apparently designed the srs cage as she has the prototypes.
> 
> But I willnever get anymore rats from belyeav or Brunel rattery again.


I have heard quite a lot of unsettling things about some so called 'reputable' rat breeders recently, the world of rat breeding seems to be filled with dubious practices, politics & 'in-crowds'. I've never had breeder rats before & had always planned on getting some one day, but there are so many rats needing rescue or a new home that I can't justify going to a breeder.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry CRL it must be such a heart breaking time for you lately.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

im going to get nari's ashes back and also hoepfully a tattoo. a nice simple one with his name written across 2 hearts. his name means heart of hearts so it fits.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

CRL said:


> im going to get nari's ashes back and also hoepfully a tattoo. a nice simple one with his name written across 2 hearts. his name means heart of hearts so it fits.


That is a lovely way to remember him.


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

CRL said:


> she seriously dosent understand how angry and upset she makes people.
> nari was my heart rat, he meant literaly everything to me. when i was sad he would make me happy. he was my world. im lucky nari lived to be 2, Adurna wasnt so lucky, others havent either. your rats maybe fine, but people should know what she is like, what her breeding ethics are like. i didnt want to scare anyone with this, just to show you what she is truely like. i wouldnt get anymore rats of her, but i wont love my brunel boys less because they came from her. i still have codeh, Kyddin, Aeris, Braxton, Micah and Tyailan left, and also a few rescues i got from her.


Im glad i know, because i wont go back, not that i intend to get more anyway. but atleast if (god forbid) anything happens to my boys i am for-warned because i havnt had rats before id probably think id done something awful to them.

I didnt think anyone kept their rats on shavings? bad for respiratory system? 
is newspaper bad? and does anyone give their rats a bit of hay to eat and rummage in?

sorry im doubting the advice ive been given now aswell!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I give my guys newspaper, straw and shredded paper, it's really nice  Have always used newspaper in combo with other beddings.

That breeder sounds awful...I know there's some breeders out there who are very open about their practices, and are absolutely fine. I'm stopping keeping rats for a little while, but maybe in a couple of years or so I may want more, I've already planned who I'm getting my rats from, as unless something extremely drastic happens, I know she'll still be breeding rats at that time. I've not met any of her rats in person, but on hearing about them and seeing their pics, I know it's the right decision.  There are still good breeders out there  Granted, she doesn't even show lol, she's still fab XD


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I use shredded newspaper for my rats and mice, I even put a bit in with the gerbils woodshavings (yes its ok for gerbils to have woodshavings), shredded newspaper is the best substrate Ive used so far, and Ive tried most of them


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I know some people who use hay but they freeze it first to kill off any bugs as some people have had issues with mites.
I don't use it but it does make good bedding. Also rats won't gain anything nutritionally out of hay as they can't digest it.

I just use finacard(cardboard shredded) and torn up newspaper for there savic circus house. But with about 10 various hammocks and bunkers they don't need any bedding really


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Oh good yes ive been using shredded newspaper and a bit of hay to rummage and dig in. i dont give mine bedding as such either as they have a cosy igloo and a couple of hammocks, and a small wicker cat basket that they love, i cable tied it to the roof. 

Does anyones rats use a wheel i bought mine 2 different designs and they have never used either!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Some of my rats use their wodent wheels, but some dont, the girls loved theirs but they also loved chewing them so they are currently wheel less.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

2 of my 5 do.
I bought a flaying saucer originally and to this day that hasn't been touched.
Then I bought a silent spinner and after a couple of months Lilly just randomly started using it. I was so happy! Then Lola followed suit. I think Molly might begin using it at some point, but Annie and Harley never will- Harley's too shy and laid back and Annie's too busy running off having adventures!

Stick with it though because you might just get a surprise like me!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

One of my girls uses her wheel for about 5 seconds at a time which is quite funny but I wished they used it more. I have seen the other use it once and was quite surprised is she isn't as lively usually.


----------



## daydreamer225 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that gave me advice! I am new to this and didnt realise there were more pages of comments!

What everyone has posted has been very interesting and shocking to read actually as I really had no idea about these type of breeders.

Please could you give me an idea of the sort of things I need to look out for when visiting breeders and the kind of questions I should ask them?

Also from your own experience, what cage have you found to be the best.

All the rat pictures are adorable btw


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

my fav cage is the furet tower. i have 2 of them and the boys love it. 

try to view the kits and mum from day 1 if possible. if too far away then ask for pics. many breeders may let you choose which rats you want by colour and markings so after 2 weeks. ask for updates on the rats you ahve choosen. ask them what they feed there rats, which cages they live in and how many live in there. ask previosu health of the rat. ask others who have bought there rats before for their feedback. 

i cant think of anymore questions but im sure others will.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

daydreamer225 said:


> Thanks to everyone that gave me advice! I am new to this and didnt realise there were more pages of comments!
> 
> What everyone has posted has been very interesting and shocking to read actually as I really had no idea about these type of breeders.
> 
> ...


Can't help with what to look out for with breeders I'm afraid & from my own experience with cages the Explorer, with custom made trays for the top & bottom, is a very good cage & good value for money (although of course it depends entirely on how many rats you are getting, but even if it was only a pair I'm sure they'd enjoy the space & if you decided to expand there would be plenty of room to do so)


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Perhaps the best bet is say where you are and ask on here for reccommended breeders....i wish i had! 

People can then tell you where to and where not to go.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

That idiot replied to my comment on youtube!
She said:
She is not relaxed through fear FFS - I don't know who you are Malteser, but I have used this technique successfully with rescue rats and rats that I have not bred for well over 10 years and have not had any rat with trauma issues. I suggest that you stick with what you know best and I will do the same

Now she's deleted my comment. I wonder how many other comments she's deleted...


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

that would be jules of belyeav. vile women. yes she has deleted other comments like that.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

blade100 said:


> That's Julie she's where I had hogey from belyeav rattery in glouster. When I went round to pick him and humpfrey (sharons rat humpfrey) Julie had 12 rats in one half if a srs cage! On shavings that stank and nothing but a flower pot for them to sit in. She had 3 litters on the go,some rats were housed in savic Cambridge cage and she had a cat sat over mum and babies.
> And she doesn't free range any she says she just walks around with one on her shoulders occasionally.


I have to ask...if you saw how bad it was, why did you not walk out? I would never line their pockets, if something wasn't up to scratch.

Me personally as a breeder, pet owner and rescuer, I have seen allsorts, and as I have metioned on here before...breeders vary from very good to very bad indeed, and NFRS registration is NOT a sign of good ethics or husbandry, and people should not assume this as the list is not vetted, you pay your fee, and you are on it....no checks, no nothing.

I know I piss a lot of people off because I speak my mind and will happily discuss the stuff that others wont, but I do so in the hope that people have more awareness and don't get screwed over, end up with shitty rats or people being scared to approach another breeder.

We aren't all total knobs (I hope!)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Laura, the reason being I'd already put my deposit on them and the fact my friend drove me 100 miles to get there and 100 miles back.
I felt sorry for them, I'm a bit of a softy like that and felt I couldn't walk away leaving them there. Yes I know it's wrong but I went with my heart that day.
Also Julie and Sharon aren't NFRS registered like I originally thought.

I do now wish I went to atlas rattery which is only a 40min drive from me.

Oh and while I was talking to Julie that day about other rat breeders etc she knew who you were. That you two had a disagreement and fell out. That's all she said. Small rat world.


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

I think most of us with various animals have been in a situation we should have walked away from, sadly (and this is where the bad breeders keep winning admittedly) its easier said than done. I know ive done it.

But yes we SHOULD walk away and refuse to buy i agree.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Oh and while I was talking to Julie that day about other rat breeders etc she knew who you were. That you two had a disagreement and fell out. That's all she said. Small rat world.


She stopped talking to me out of the blue due to who I was friends with on facebook, and decided she didn't like that :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

She seems very,very childish.
What a pathetic woman.


----------



## Dumborat FAQ (May 5, 2013)

Hi Daydreamer,

Well one thing I can say is, it is more convenient and convincing if you'll just search the net or a reliable site that knows what they are really talking about, shall I say professional ones.

I didn't know much about about these little creatures too when I got them and what I did was just search Google for some good personal sites, and guess what? I found this one that you can even ask a professional or even a vet online whenever I'm having problems with my pet 

When you have time and after searching through the internet for some good ones, put this down on your list and compare it to the ones you found, try DUMBO RAT Care Guide and Frequently Asked Questions and this is where I got my cage for my pets too, well I didn't purchased it from them, I just got an advice 

Thanks!

DumboRat


----------

